# New Castlevania Screens



## T-hug (Jan 19, 2008)

Rumored New Castlevania DS Screen Hint At Wii Connectivity.
Surprised no one has posted this yet, I did a search and found nothing.







Theres question about their authenticity.  Look pretty real to me and we all know theres a game due this year.
My next must have game.  Hope the 360 rumor is true also!


----------



## JohnDrake (Jan 19, 2008)

Very interesting...


----------



## Nero (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks awesome! I just can't wait till the next Castlevania comes out for the DS.
However.. The HP/MP bars look funny to me.

~Nero


----------



## test84 (Jan 19, 2008)

damn those kanjis.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jan 19, 2008)

PLEASE give us back the old art director. I hate the new animu crap.


----------



## Seraph (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks real to me, but is that a date under the status bars?  It also seems to have less anime style character art(which is a good thing for Castlevania)


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, it looks like a date. I wonder if time travel is an element now.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 19, 2008)

The date is most likely the build date. On kotaku article someone mentioned it's Christmas Day but CD is not a holiday in Japan so it's quite plausible.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jan 19, 2008)

T_T Come On!
The screens are screaming:"Fake!"


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 19, 2008)

I lol at the creator of fake pics for throwing his life time away.

I lol at the creators of Castlevania that they found a gameconcept that I think is stupid as hell 

but soooo much people like, chapeau!


----------



## raulpica (Jan 19, 2008)

Those screens look fake, but... a female protagonist... not a bad idea.

Now, when is this out?


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, it does look pretty fake in my opinion. Still looking forward to a great new Castlevania game


----------



## Cyan (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(raulpica @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> Those screens look fake, but... a female protagonist... not a bad idea.
> 
> Now, when is this out?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jan 19, 2008)

Edit: What he says ^


----------



## Bitbyte (Jan 19, 2008)

Any good reasons for these screens being fake? All of you know that a third Castlevania game on DS has been confirmed, right?


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 19, 2008)

Just to slam the nail in the coffin: no Konami copyright note on the menu screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (boot up Portrait of Ruin or Dawn of Sorrow, you'll see what I mean) And they don't use that weird shrinking text effect on the scrolly menus. 

Sorry Thug, much as we'd all love some news of the next Castlevania I'm not convinced this is it.


----------



## soliunasm (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> Just to slam the nail in the coffin: no Konami copyright note on the menu screen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Production demos usually don't have trademarks till debut or release.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Koji Igarashi removed some games from the official Chronology to make the story more consistent.
> He also removed Castlevania legends, because he don't like the idea a Belmont with the power to defeat darkness could be a woman (Sonia).



Yeah, but didn't he remove Bloodlines from the chronological timeline and then make Portrait of Ruin which references Bloodlines?


----------



## dmonkey21 (Jan 19, 2008)

hmmm... take a look at the picture with the dialogue. Judging from the farthest right picture, it seems that the black haired woman is supposed to be the protagonist. However, In almost all of the Castlevania games I've played (GBA + DS) only, the main character always is shown on the right in dialogue scenes. Also, when entering a room with a cutscene, it ALWAYS seems like you enter from the left, and the camera is focused on your character. However the woman is on the right and the camera is focused on the male character.


----------



## Bitbyte (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(Dio @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> PLEASE give us back the old art director. I hate the new animu crap.



Check the girl. That's not anime at all. Compare it with Portrait of Ruin and it's clear to see that it's seemingly a new art style. Hope it's the same art style as the GBA games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Those characters actually added to the story, in Portrait of Ruin the guy looks soft as hell and the rest of the characters also don't seem very interesting.


----------



## Urza (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## VVoltz (Jan 19, 2008)

Maybe the real shock here is VVii connectivity!, that means.... a VVii Castlevania too?


----------



## T-hug (Jan 20, 2008)

Well if it is a fake it's A LOT of work.  I have been looking at the screens to see if they match any backgrounds from the previous games and they don't.
As theres a game due this year I believe this to be it.


----------



## Nero (Jan 20, 2008)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> Well if it is a fake it's A LOT of work.Â I have been looking at the screens to see if they match any backgrounds from the previous games and they don't.
> As theres a game due this year I believe this to be it.



Third Screener.
They re-use the PoR map style. I don't think Iga would do this..

~Nero


----------



## Cyan (Jan 20, 2008)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think bloodlines is not removed.
but maybe I'm wrong. I'm using french wikipedia wich might not be up to date.
If you have more informations, please tell me.

*Edit Jumpman17* : After further digging, it would seem I was mistaken. But it does seem that Circle of the Moon on the GBA was removed and then reinserted. I did not know that.

*Edit Cyan* : Oh you edited my post, I was wondering what was this line I never wrote  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wasn't aware Bloodines was removed and reinserted.


----------



## Kiljaeden (Jan 20, 2008)

QUOTE(Cyan @ Jan 20 2008 said:


> the 2nd top screen seems re-used too. maybe they are showing only the bottom screen and replaced top with previous game's screen to make it look more like a DS screen. But they could have shown only the bottom too.
> For me, reused graphics is ok as long as I enjoy the gameÂ



I have to agree with this. If they are legitimate screenshots of the next Castlevania, attaching those top screenshots makes them look fake. Also is that a health number in the 3rd pic? Surely looks suss!


----------



## Nero (Jan 20, 2008)

I am 95% sure it's a fake.

See the third pic. The map on the top screen doesnt match the area you're in on the bottom screen.
Get what I'm saying?

The map clearly shows that there is more area to be explored north, however, the bottom screen fails to show that and I'm pretty sure that's a roof.

Plus.. Iga has never reused the art in older CVs. Like the top screen of the 2nd and 3rd pic are from Portrait of Ruin.
He may reuse sprites though, but never the art.

That goes our hopes. Hopefully we'll see _confirmed_ Screeners soon.

~Nero


----------



## T-hug (Jan 21, 2008)

Just my thoughts; if this were an early build of the latest game, surely they would use engines, graphics, maps etc. from the previous games purely for testing purposes before adding the final layers of sheen?  They would only start from scratch if it were a new mechanic to how the game plays, or if it were on another system altogether.
The map doesn't match up? So what, the game has a Dec 25th build date on it.  It hasn't even been announced let alone given a confirmed release date, this is all speculation but obviously it means nothing until we get some sort of info.
I really can't see someone going through all the effort of making that title screen etc. knowing theres a game (inevitably) planned for release later this year.

Only thing I'm not really sure on is the male looking character hidden by the text... kinda looks like Jonathon Morris but that's me being skeptic after reading all of your skeptical comments.


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 19 2008 said:


>


Sorry for the de-railment, but I only started Portrait on Saturday and the mental image of this picture's had me laughing on and off all day, classic way to brighten up a dull Monday at work


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Bitbyte @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Dio @ Jan 19 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > PLEASE give us back the old art director. I hate the new animu crap.
> ...


Ha, assuming these aren't fake, which I hope they're not, would mean that she is back. One of things I didn't like about Aria/Dawn of Sorrow is that Death was just thrown into these games, and had no dialogue. He had absolutely no reason to be in Celia's castle.

I think there was an article on Joystiq about a third Castlevania game for DS, but I don't remember how long ago it was D:


----------

